# Bear at 6 yards



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

My girlfriend's 8 month old walker pup, Elvis, treed his first bear the other day. It was a short, but good race. Took her down a ridge, across a river and up a big pine on the other side of the river. Maybe 3/4 mile total. He and his mother were at the tree together. 

After they were treed, we pulled the dogs out and I stayed behind to watch the bear come down. I was only about six yards away when she started down the tree. Took this video with my phone. 

The video lost alot of quality when I uploaded it, so you may need to view in full screen to see well enough. Make sure you turn on your speakers...she's quite talkative. 

[ame="http://s417.photobucket.com/albums/pp260/srconnell22/?action=view&current=IMG_0487.mp4"]IMG_0487.mp4 video by srconnell22 - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

AWESOME!!! Thats a very clear picture. Did you notice what looked like a blue tag or somethong near its ear?


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Great video, I noticed a collar or ear tag as well. You have some [email protected] of steel to remain that close, it looked like a decent size bear!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Cool video Scotty.......Mack


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

djd said:


> I noticed a collar or ear tag as well.


Yep, she has both. A radio collar and an ear tag as jakeo noticed.


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bow madness (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice video!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of Elvis tied up at the tree.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

That's awesome brother! Gets me pumped for next year! Looked like a good sized sow.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> That's awesome brother! Gets me pumped for next year! Looked like a good sized sow.


We figured her to be about 175-200 lbs. She is 13-14 years old.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Very Cool! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

I watched it again to night. She was contemplating whoopin up on you. Thats really cool when they do the false charge thing. Never had a training season bear follow through with it. Probably why I can type this drivel.


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

That was great. Thank you for sharing. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> We figured her to be about 175-200 lbs. She is 13-14 years old.


 
I'm sure she's dealt with more than one of you yokels in her day...

Hopefully you guys get a good bead on Daddy and Elvis can stay the heck out of his range and you can anchor him before he fills the whole bush with uppercuts!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

youp50 said:


> I watched it again to night. She was contemplating whoopin up on you. Thats really cool when they do the false charge thing. Never had a training season bear follow through with it. Probably why I can type this drivel.


I think she was just crabby because she climbed all the way down, got 10' off the ground and realized I was still there. I wasn't really hidden, just crouched down next to a tree. A 13-14 year old sow has the right to be crabby, I guess.

I think the video gives a real good look at how a bear reacts after it's been treed. Basically, back to business as usual. 

Hope she avoids the masses during kill season. From what my buddy at the DNR told me, she's a great mother and cub producer.


----------



## robert miler (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats to Elvis and his mother. Thanks for sharing the video and some intelligence about the sow. You have the making of a great bear hound.


----------

